# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  ¿Quién gana, quién pierde?...  Con la Ley de Promoción Agraria

## Fernando Cillóniz

En nuestro país, hay personas – que no son pocas – que exigen la derogatoria de la Ley de Promoción Agraria. ¿Cuál es la esencia de la referida ley? Pues que en vez de tributar el 30% de las utilidades, como es el caso de todas las empresas del Perú, el agro tributa el 15% de las ganancias. ¿Qué tiene de malo tributar el 15% de las utilidades; o en todo caso, qué daño les causa la Ley de Promoción Agraria a los detractores de la misma? Ciertamente, ninguno. 
Se trata pues de una postura eminentemente envidiosa, por no decir acomplejada y rencorosa. 
Es más, los mismos detractores de la Ley de Promoción Agraria, exigen también la derogatoria del Régimen Laboral Agrario, el cual – como se sabe – ha formalizado la relación laboral de cerca de 500 mil trabajadores en el sector.  
Nuevamente ¿cuál es la esencia del Régimen Laboral Agrario? Pues que permite contratar temporalmente a los trabajadores, y – para facilitar el pago de los beneficios sociales de los mismos – se incluyen los beneficios sociales como Compensación por Tiempo de Servicios, Vacaciones, Seguro Social, Gratificaciones, etc. dentro de la remuneración diaria de los trabajadores.  
Además, el aporte del empleador agrario por concepto de Seguro Social es 4% de la remuneración del trabajador, en vez de 9% como es el caso de los trabajadores de los demás sectores. 
¿Cuál es el problema de normar en favor de la formalización del trabajo rural? Ciertamente, ninguno. Sin embargo, ahí están los detractores con sus envidias, complejos y rabias. 
¿Quién gana – Quién Pierde con las leyes agrarias del Perú?  
Por lo sucedido en el agro peruano desde la promulgación de estas dos importantes leyes, estamos frente a un caso de gana – gana total. Ganaron los trabajadores que formalizaron su relación laboral, y – por ende – cuentan con todos sus beneficios sociales. Ganaron los empresarios pues pudieron operar con la flexibilidad de contratar temporalmente a trabajadores para realizar las faenas agrícolas, que por su propia naturaleza, son de carácter temporal. Ganaron los proveedores de bienes y servicios para la agricultura, pues el sector creció significativamente, promovido por esta acertada legislación. Ganaron los ciudadanos de todo el mundo que pueden consumir alimentos peruanos de excelente calidad y precio. Y por último, ganó también el Estado que logró el bienestar para muchos peruanos que encontraron trabajo digno en el sector rural.      
Por todo ello, la legislación agraria peruana que tantos beneficios ha generado, debe prorrogarse indefinidamente. ¿Para qué cambiar lo que funciona tan bien?Temas similares: maduracion brotes mango para realizar induccion...quien me puede ayudar Artículo: Quién se beneficiará de la prohibición de Rusia Carta de ProHass a Fernando Cillóniz, luego del SIPA 2012... ¿Quién le mete cabe a quién? ¿Por quién vas a votar en la segunda vuelta de las elecciones presidenciales 2011? ¿Y por qué? Necesito quien me pueda proveer de paprika

----------


## Grupo MARTIN

Concuerdo plenamente contigo, y quienes no entienden la lógica de esta norma, deben recordar que antes de su puesta en vigencia las condiciones laborales de los campesinos eran desastrosas, es historia conocida que los antiguos terratenientes pagaban pésimo a cambio de jornadas interminables; también hay que recordar que el agro peruano dista mucho de ser un sector modelo en producción nacional y que existe una enorme cantidad de pequeños y micro empresarios agrícolas a los que esta medida les permite, como bien dices, una relación ganar-ganar, dado que se dispone de mas capital para invertir, el campesino obtiene una remuneración formal que le podría permitir el acceso a créditos de vivienda y de la cual se desprenden beneficios como una pensión de jubilación y un seguro médico para él y toda su familia. Si el sector agrícola fuese una prospera industria nacional no tendría sentido, sin embargo no lo es y medidas como esta ayudan a que se alcancen niveles de calidad y productividad que permitan competir a nivel internacional.
Saludos cordiales,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

15% es lo máximo que se merece este Estado de corruptos e ineficientes en cualquier sector, cosa que de paso promueven la formalización en vez de espantarla con el 30% actual.

----------

